# Sm@rt- Client / welchen Lizens-Key kaufen ?



## marco_k (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo Allseits.
Als "Neuer" in diesem Forum erstmal ein herzliches HALLO 

Ich habe eine Frage zum Lizens-Key für Smart-Client:
Wir setzen für unsere Kunden das MP277 10" Touch ein und projektieren es mit WinCC Flex 2008.
Via Ethernet haben wir ein Notebook an das Panel angeschlossen 
und im WinCC unter "Dienste in Runtime" den Haken auf "SmartAccess oderService: SmartServer starten" sowie "SmartServic: HTML Seiten" gesetzt. ( letzteres muss wahrscheinlich nicht?!? )
Dann haben wir am Notebook das Progamm Sm@rtClient gestartet.

Somit können wir das Display und alle Funktionen auf das Notebook spiegeln. 
Damit ist die Anlage "in Haus" fernbedienbar. Mehr Funktionalität wollen wir auch nicht! 
So funktioniert auch alles. Ganz prima. 

Jetzt möchte ich den richtigen Lizenz-Key dafür kaufen! Da sind wir unsicher, welches der richtige ist.
Wäre es z.B. 6AV6618-7BB01-3AB0 ???

Das Forum hier gibt an anderer Stelle m E. keine eindeutige Auskunft.

Dank und LG,
Marco


----------



## JesperMP (14 Mai 2014)

6AV6618-7BB01-3AB0 stimmt.


----------



## JesperMP (14 Mai 2014)

Mehr über Smartservice findest du hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/en/18657078


----------



## JesperMP (14 Mai 2014)

NB.

Eigentlich brauchst du nicht den Smartclient. Ein normalen Webbrowser genügt.
Der Smartclient wird nur benötigt wenn man ein KEY Panel hat. Dann werden die Tastern auch bedienbar.
Du hast ein Touch Panel ohne Taster.

Nur der Smartservice Lizenz muss auf den Panel installiert werden.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Mai 2014)

Was ist Sm@rtAccess? Was ist Sm@rtService?
Eigentlich sollte es also die Option "/Sm@rtService for Panel" sein (6AV6618-7BB01-3AB0)

Doch Augen auf!
Was sagt der WinCC flexible Compiler, wenn man "Sm@rtServer starten" aktiviert hat?


> Generator : Info : Erforderliche Lizenz: Entweder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess for Panel oder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtService for Panel



Da aber die Option "/Sm@rtAccess for Panel" (6AV6618-7AB01-3AB0) ca. 100,- EUR weniger kostet, empfehle ich diese. 

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b1/Catalog/Search?searchTerm=6AV6618-7&tab=Product 

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (14 Mai 2014)

Smartaccess funktioniert meines Wissens nur mit eine weitere Siemens HMI, wo man den _Smart Client View_ eingebettet hat.
Aber wenn es trotzdem funktioniert mit den kleinen Smart Client utility dann wäre das interessant.
Das wäre ein nicht-dokumentierte feature.


----------



## Aweeller (15 Mai 2014)

Ein völlig kostenloses Tool ist der Efon VNC-Server für Windows CE5.0
Das setzen wir öfters mal für solche Anwendungsfälle ein.
Auf dem PC / Laptop kann man dann das Panel über einen "normalen" VNC-Viewer bedienen.
Wie schon von Jesper bei der anderen Lösung angemerkt geht das nur ohne Key-Funktionalität, also mit Touch...

Eine knackig kurze Anleitung dazu findest du z.B. hier:
http://wisol.ch/w/articles/2012-01-03-siemens-vnc-free-client.html


Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## PN/DP (17 Mai 2014)

*Lizenz "WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess for Panels" geht auch für Fernsteuern*



PN/DP schrieb:


> Da aber die Option "/Sm@rtAccess for Panel" (6AV6618-7AB01-3AB0) ca. 100,- EUR weniger kostet, empfehle ich diese.


Um ganz sicher zu gehen habe ich es heute nochmal ausprobiert --> die Lizenz "/Sm@rtAccess for Panel" wird akzeptiert 

MP377 15" Touch 6AV6644-0AB01-2AX0
WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Upd1
Sm@rtClient 7.4.200.55 (Based on TightVNC 1.3.10 by Const Kaplinsky)
RealVNC Viewer Free Edition 4.1.1

- in den Geräteeinstellungen > Sm@rtAccess oder Service: Sm@rtServer starten [x] aktiviert

- dann generieren, der Compiler meldet:
Info   :  Erforderliche Lizenz: Entweder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess for Panel oder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtService for Panel

- dann das Projekt auf das MP377 transferiert

- bei Runtimestart kommt die Meldung:
240000 "License Key nicht verfügbar! SIMATIC WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess or /Sm@artService for SIMATIC Panel"

- Fernsteuern des Panels mit dem Sm@rtClient oder einem VNC Viewer funktioniert schon, z.B. um den Screenshot mit der Meldung zu machen

- nun License Key übertragen: SIMATIC HMI | *WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess for Panels* | SISLA9XSA20100

- MP377 ausgeschaltet, neu gestartet

--> es kommen keine Meldungen mehr wegen fehlender Lizenz, auch nicht innerhalb einer Stunde


Fazit:
Das Fernsteuern des Panels mit dem Sm@rtClient oder einem VNC Viewer funktioniert auch ohne Lizenz, nur werden halt Meldungen wegen der fehlenden Lizenz auf dem Panel eingeblendet.
Mit der Lizenz "/Sm@rtAccess for Panels" wird keine Meldung mehr eingeblendet --> Siemens ist offensichtlich zufrieden 

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2014)

Nur für Information:

Für die neuen Comfort Panels hat Siemerns die zwei Lizenztypen smartservice und smartaccess in einen Lizenz zusammengefügt, "smartserver".
Und leider kostet smartserver für TIA WinCC dasselbe wie smartservice für WinCC Flexible.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/92275245

Finde es aber interessant das der Smartclient als "App" für ios und android gibts.


----------



## Tom_75 (2 April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hänge mich mal hier dran da es in die Richtung  geht.

Wir haben ein TP377 mit installierten EFON und es läuft prima!

Meine Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit am Panel anzuzeigen das gerade über VNC bedient wird?

Manche Bediener denken ein Kleiner Kobold will Sie ärgern wenn die Bilder sich von alleine ändern. 


Gruß
Tom


----------



## PN/DP (2 April 2015)

Den EFON VNC-Server kenne ich nicht und weiß nicht, ob man bei dem was einstellen kann, aber beim Siemens Sm@rtServer wird bei bestehender VNC-Verbindung auf dem Panel ein dicker fetter Mauszeiger "No Input!" eingeblendet.

Harald


----------



## Tom_75 (2 April 2015)

Hallo Harald,

ja den Sm@rtServer haben wir vorher verwendet und hatten hier das Problem das er ständig Probleme verursacht hat.

In unterschiedlichen zeitabständen konnte der Server bzw. das Panel nur noch beobachtet werden es war keine Bedingung mehr möglich.

Egal ob da unterschiedliche Passwörter für bedienen und beobachten eingestellt waren.

Beheben lies es sich nur durch ein kompletten Neustart des Panels.

Deshalb sind wir auf den EFON Server ausgewichen der funktioniert seit über 1 Jahr Problemfrei.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Nachbar (18 April 2017)

Servus...

Habe mir, mit Zähne knirschen, nun ne Lizenz für SmartServer gekauft.
Nur, wie bekomme ich diese auf mein TP400 Comfort ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

Schau mal hier:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-flexible-und-panels-beachten-?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Es müsste mit dem License Manager gehen. Habe es selber noch nicht gemacht.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## JesperMP (18 April 2017)

Automation License Manager öffnen.
Dann Edit .. Connect Target System .. Connect HMI Device.
Es taucht ein Dialog auf der ziemlich selbsterklärend ist.
Dann kannst du den Lizenz übertragen.


----------



## PN/DP (18 April 2017)

mit Automation License Manager: Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung mit Bildern

Harald


----------



## Nachbar (18 April 2017)

Thx... gefunden.
Allerdings kommt Meldung "Fehler beim Transfer"


Edit... danke für die Bilderanleitung, teste es


----------



## PN/DP (18 April 2017)

PS: wenn Du das Panel mit TIA V14 projektierst, dann brauchst die Lizenz nicht kaufen und nicht übertragen, denn da ist die bei den Comfort Panels schon kostenlos enthalten 

Harald


----------



## Nachbar (18 April 2017)

Thx an alle... hab's hinbekommen.

TIA V14, gut zu wissen.
Problem ist das mein Firmen-Laptop noch XP drauf hat :neutral:


----------

